# can't connect to zyxel router settings



## Veke99 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a zyxel router. I used to be able to connect to the router settings which was 192.168.1.1. But I can't anymore, not on this computer or another, even tried different browsers. I can't even ping it. Any suggestions?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Veke99, and welcome to TSG.

In the Windows Command / DOS screen, enter the command *IPCONFIG* .

Note the Gateway IP address and unless it comes back as 0.0.0.0, try that IP address in your browser address bar.

If you have a wireless router and connecting to it wirelessly, try a wired connections. Some routers may have an option to not allow wireless access to the admin pages.


----------



## Veke99 (Aug 2, 2010)

The only gateway address I get is 62.216.1.1, trying to connect to that fails instantly. In 192.168.1.1 it takes some time before it says that. And no, it's not a wireless router.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

By any chance is your router a modem of some type with a built-in router?

Can you please supply the brands and model numbers of all the networking hardware and how everything is connected.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It sounds like you have the modem connected to a router LAN port, or have the router in an Access Point mode, or the router is defective.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Perhaps you could share the exact model of the router?


----------



## Veke99 (Aug 2, 2010)

It's a Zyxel P-660HW-D1 802.11g Wireless ADSL 2+ 4-port Gateway over POTS.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you sure this modem/router isn't bridged? A public IP address for the Default Gateway suggests that the NAT layer is not active.

Let's see the whole IPCONFIG.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Veke99 (Aug 2, 2010)

Microsoft(R) Windows DOS
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990 - 2001.

C:\DOCUME~1\YLEINEN>ipconfig /all

Windows IP-määritykset

Isäntänimi . . . . . . . . . . . : nuortimo
Ensisijainen DNS-liite . . . . . :
Solmutyyppi . . . . . . . . . . . : Tuntematon
IP-reititys käytössä . . . . . . : Ei
WINS-välityspalvelin käytössä . . : Ei

Ethernet-sovitin Lähiverkkoyhteys 2:

Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-43-B5-00-BD
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Kyllä
Automaattinen määritys käytössä . : Kyllä
IP-osoite . . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.240.89.139
Aliverkon peite . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
IP-osoite . . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2e0:43ff:feb5:bd%4
Oletusyhdyskäytävä. . . . . . . . : 62.240.80.1
DHCP-palvelin . . . . . . . . . . : 62.240.80.1
DNS-palvelimet . . . . . . . . . : 62.240.64.135
62.240.64.97
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Käyttölupa myönnetty . . . . . . : 3. elokuuta 2010 11:03:00
Käyttölupa vanhentuu . . . . . . : 3. elokuuta 2010 12:03:00

Ethernet-sovitin Hamachi:

Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-BD-B3-90
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Kyllä
Automaattinen määritys käytössä . : Ei
IP-osoite . . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.189.179.144
Aliverkon peite . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
IP-osoite . . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::7879:5ff:febd:b390%5
Oletusyhdyskäytävä. . . . . . . . :
DHCP-palvelin . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
DNS-palvelimet . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Käyttölupa myönnetty . . . . . . : 3. elokuuta 2010 11:19:54
Käyttölupa vanhentuu . . . . . . : 3. elokuuta 2010 11:24:09

Tunnelisovitin Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
IP-osoite . . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Oletusyhdyskäytävä. . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS TCP/IP:n päällä . . . . . : Ei käytössä

Tunnelisovitin 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : 3E-F0-59-8B
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
IP-osoite . . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:3ef0:598b::3ef0:598b
Oletusyhdyskäytävä. . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS-palvelimet . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS TCP/IP:n päällä . . . . . : Ei käytössä

Tunnelisovitin 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : 05-BD-B3-90
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
IP-osoite . . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5bd:b390::5bd:b390
Oletusyhdyskäytävä. . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS-palvelimet . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS TCP/IP:n päällä . . . . . : Ei käytössä

Tunnelisovitin Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : 3E-F0-59-8B
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
IP-osoite . . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:62.240.89.139%2
Oletusyhdyskäytävä. . . . . . . . :
DNS-palvelimet . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS TCP/IP:n päällä . . . . . : Ei käytössä

Tunnelisovitin Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Yhteyskohtainen DNS-liite . . . . :
Kuvaus . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Fyysinen osoite . . . . . . . . . : 05-BD-B3-90
DHCP käytössä . . . . . . . . . . : Ei
IP-osoite . . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:5.189.179.144%2
Oletusyhdyskäytävä. . . . . . . . :
DNS-palvelimet . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS TCP/IP:n päällä . . . . . : Ei käytössä

C:\DOCUME~1\YLEINEN>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The routing function is not active on that router, so it's apparently bridged to make it into a simple modem. Since this is a modem/router, that's the only thing I can imagine is happening here.


----------

